# What is an Elgee?



## HLGStrider (Sep 29, 2005)

What's an Elgee? 







Poll options can be added at member request. . .


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 29, 2005)

For me, an Avatar of _the_ Catliness.
(For members reading this thread and the Letters, skip letter #219  )


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 29, 2005)

oooh, good title.


I love titles. . .

Wallows in self-titling.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 29, 2005)

A toilet? The Collected works of Ludwig von Mises? A purple shower curtain? A narcolpetic bear? A metallic blue Sedan?


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 29, 2005)

Never antagonise one with claws....


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 29, 2005)

No, it's not wise. Not wise at all.


----------



## Aulë (Sep 30, 2005)

I thought that we had already come to the decision that an Elgee was a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 30, 2005)

Elgee is the universally accepted description of a pure nonsense poll.


----------



## ely (Sep 30, 2005)

You've got to love her polls, though. They always manage to brighten my day!    I especially liked the 4444 one..


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 30, 2005)

Sadly they all disappear eventually. . .but it had been a long time since I'd indulged.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 2, 2005)

I think an Elgee is a fine example of how to enjoy Tolkien and have fun at the same time.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you, Starbrow. . .

Though according to the majority I am . . .such a strange cat. . .


----------



## Elbereth (Nov 8, 2005)

I voted pretty princess....although it should be written prettiful princess.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 26, 2006)

Gotta be a vacuum cleaner. How could it be anything but?


----------



## ingolmo (Jan 27, 2006)

The nickname Elgee has always reminded me of 'Algae' 

Unfortunately, that's not an option.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 27, 2006)

I could add "Green Slime" to this list. It might make certain members about here happy . . .


----------

